# Walking With Snake Lands Man in Jail



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Your thoughts on this story!

I think it is BS, a unleashed dog is far morer danerous to the public than any snake...and where the heck did the animal cruelty come in?

MASTIC, N.Y. (AP) -- Police said a Long Island man has been arrested for walking on a highway with a 14-foot-long python wrapped around his body.

Suffolk County police say Curtis Dewberry, 35, of Wading River, was spotted by an officer for the Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals while out strolling Tuesday afternoon. The officer called police because the python is considered a danger to the public.

Dewberry has been charged with animal cruelty and failure to protect the public against dangerous wildlife.

He was being held pending a Wednesday arraignment and didn't have a lawyer. There was no telephone listing for him.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow. That's pretty sad. Aren't there actual crimes that the SPCA needs to investigate?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A 14 foot snake is not something someone should randomly be carrying around. I agree that it's a danger to the general public to be doing something like that. Getting tagged by a 14 foot snake would suck. Getting constricted by one could kill you. I am, however, willing to wage money that it was NOT a 14 foot snake. News stories always exagerate the size of snakes. Kind of like insecure men and their... well... you know.









As for animal cruelty? I don't know. That sounds odd. Though if it was NY State and given current temps? I would see that as qualifying in my books.


----------

